# Virus?



## dodidoki (May 2, 2021)

I have this cattl. trianaei in bloom, it has 3 flowers, 2 of them are perfect, one has this faint segmental hypopigmentation.Opinions? Many thanks, Istvan


----------



## orchid527 (May 2, 2021)

We could offer opinions and guesses, but the only way to be reasonably certain is to test it. Mike


----------



## dodidoki (May 2, 2021)

orchid527 said:


> We could offer opinions and guesses, but the only way to be reasonably certain is to test it. Mike


Yes, I know.I think however there are symptoms that definitely show the way to the garbage but this one is questionable to me.


----------



## SouthPark (May 2, 2021)

Hard to say for sure. Taking examples from other orchid flowers, and flowers from other sorts of plants, and even from the animal world ------ there can sometimes be interesting effects in development of a biological body or component that is not virus related. Like ----- some pepole may have birth marks or some patterns on the skin or face. And some orchid flowers may sometimes open with whitish lines on petals ------ while other flowers on the same orchid might not have the lines ----- and the lines are not necessarily related to virus.


----------



## Hien (May 3, 2021)

Check the leaves , usually the leaves & bulbs would show symptom as well .
However , this is my thought, biologists estimate that we have 380 trillion virus living inside and on our body as well as 39 trillion bacterial cells , while we are composed of only 30 trillion human cells . 
I wonder if orchids (plants) are similar and everyone of them are full of bacteria & virus , and like human when the host is weak , stressed or out of balance, the good bacteria & virus are overwhelmed by the bad ones , and symptom shows .


----------



## Hien (May 3, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Yes, I know.I think however there are symptoms that definitely show the way to the garbage but this one is questionable to me.


Maybe grow it separately in the mean time until you are sure


----------



## Ozpaph (May 3, 2021)

concerning


----------



## southernbelle (May 3, 2021)

I think it is strongly suspect. If there are any local growers or nurseries who have tests, they might test it for the cost of the test for you. Or you can get 5 tests from Agdia because if it is colorbreak virus you might want to check other plants as you might easily gave spread it to others.


----------



## SouthPark (May 3, 2021)

Hien said:


> I wonder if orchids (plants) are similar and everyone of them are full of bacteria & virus, and like human when the host is weak , stressed or out of balance, the good bacteria & virus are overwhelmed by the bad ones , and symptom shows .



Me too. Will be interesting to see if any studies have been done on plants - by using electron microscopes of a suitable kind ---- to see if orchids just have viruses in them - dormant or otherwise.


----------



## orchid527 (May 4, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> Me too. Will be interesting to see if any studies have been done on plants - by using electron microscopes of a suitable kind ---- to see if orchids just have viruses in them - dormant or otherwise.


When I look at leaves under a microscope, I am always surprised at the damage and fungal hyphae penetrating the outer layers. It is a constant battle between plants and the bacteria and fungi trying to consume them. When the damage becomes too great, the tissue dies and the area is isolated. I would assume virus and bacteria are moving throughout the plant. Probably doesn't matter until something more virulent comes along. 

Back to the original post, you can't know for sure by looking. If it is not virused and you throw the plant out, you have wasted the money and perhaps lost a valuable plant. If it is virused and you keep it, you risk infecting your entire collection. Neither of these are acceptable. The only way to choose the appropriate action is to test the plant. Mike


----------



## werner.freitag (May 5, 2021)

normally all flowers show color break, but ...........................


----------

